# Removing Clear Silicone Caulk



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm getting a new MFD so I'll have to replace the mounting bracket. There is old, clear silicone caulk on top of the console where the old bracket was mounted and I want to clean it up before installing the new one. How do I get that old stuff off without scratching up the console? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

WD40 has worked for me


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Debond can pull just about anything up!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I have used caulk remover like you can get at Home Depot, it softened it up and came off easily.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Goo Gone Pro Power...just used it for the same type of project and it worked great.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------

